

New Idea About Screen Auto Rotate - paranoyang
http://parano.heroku.com/blog/2011/10/31/new-idea-about-screen-auto-rotate/

======
cleverjake
The battery drain from polling the camera so often would not e worth the
occasional issue.

~~~
paranoyang
If you used to turn this feature on, then this program just runs right after
the accelerometer senses the changes and confirm whether to rotate the screen.
if it rotate in the wrong way, it may just cost much more battery

~~~
cleverjake
you would have to check the accelerometer several dozen times before it would
equal the processing drain of a single photo.

------
stevewillows
Why not just have an option to lock orientation? No added drain.

~~~
numbdemon
Then why not just have an option to rotate? Don't you think it will be much
better if it can do it itself, that you never need to lock this feature again
?

